# skirt steak for dinner



## trx680 (Feb 11, 2017)

Woke up this morning and decided to break out the sous vide after a two year hiatus.

I had a skirt steak in the fridge.

I seasoned it with salt, pepper, onion and garlic powder, and a slight rub of soy and Worcestershire













20170211_110921.jpg



__ trx680
__ Feb 11, 2017






Vacuum sealed it and sous vide cooked it at 125F for 5 hours













20170211_111322.jpg



__ trx680
__ Feb 11, 2017


















20170211_112426.jpg



__ trx680
__ Feb 11, 2017






Then I rubbed both sides with butter and seared it on med-high heat on a Lodge cast iron griddle on my stove top.













20170211_171842.jpg



__ trx680
__ Feb 11, 2017






Now a skirt steak is a tough chewy steak. Good flavor but tough. I have always grilled it on my Weber charcoal grill. This is the first time I sous vide precooked it.

I was hoping it would tenderize it some but I dont think it helped at all.













20170211_173054.jpg



__ trx680
__ Feb 11, 2017






I'll try it again but for maybe.....24 hours. See if that tenderizes it any.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 11, 2017)

Ahh, true, real deal fajita meat. I've marinated mine in hot Picante overnight, but haven't cooked SV.  Pulled the meat, and reverse seared it after about an hour smoke:  quite tender that way.  Make sure that you're slicing across the grain, not with it--you may as well chew on rubber bands if you cut with the grain.  Good luck.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm surprised that it didn't tenderize it, but I think your right, it needs more cook time.

My SV recipe guide calls for 131 degrees for 12-24 hours for skirt steak.

That's for med/rare & tender.

Al


----------



## bellaru (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm surprised too.


----------

